# A Few 4 Sunday !



## sawhorseray (Jul 31, 2022)

A newlywed couple moves into their new house.

One day the husband comes home from work and his wife says, "Honey, you know, in the upstairs bathroom one of the pipes is leaking, could you fix it?"

The husband says, "What do I look like, Mr. Plumber?"

A few days go by, and he comes home from work and his wife says, "Honey, the car won't start. I think it needs a new battery. Could you change it for me?"

He says: "What do I look like, Mr. Goodwrench?"

Another few days go by, and it's raining pretty hard.
The wife finds a leak in the roof.
She says, "Honey, there's a leak on the roof! Can you please fix it?"

He says, "What do I look like, Bob Vila?"

The next day the husband comes home, and the roof is fixed.
So is the plumbing. So is the car.
He asks his wife what happened.

"Oh, I had a handyman come in and fix them," she says. "Great! How much is that going to cost me?" he snarls.

Wife says: "Nothing. He said he'd do it for free if I either baked him a cake or slept with him."

"Uh, well, what kind of cake did you make?" asks the husband.

"What do I look like," she says, "Betty Crocker?"


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 31, 2022)

thanks for the laughs!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 31, 2022)

Lol . Reading the name Bob Villa made me laugh the most .


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 31, 2022)

Good ones RAY and thanks for the 

Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 2, 2022)

Crap how did i miss this sunday. These are great. Well done as always


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks for the comedy!

- Jason


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 2, 2022)

Great laughs! Man I love that crib, it got my daughter into a giggle fit!


----------



## tbern (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks Ray, funny stuff!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 3, 2022)

Good ones Ray. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2022)

That snack one for a road trip is classic,  and true! Thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 3, 2022)

I don't know where you come up with all of these Ray, but I sure enjoy them. Thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 6, 2022)

A whole batch of winners, Jim.  The "I don't judge people" one describes my beliefs to a T.  Thanks.
Gary


----------

